# Granite tile



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If it is installed over a cement backer you should not have an issue----much depends on the humidity in the place. Does it become extreme enough to heave the wood framing?

Tiles and granite are used to face a lot of commercial buildings in cold climates----done correctly it is reliable.


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

I am using a wooden subfloor, then use a cement to fasten the tiles to the wood floor?

I wouldn't say it "heaves" the wood, if I got up when it's bitter cold (-30) and I turn the heat on you can hear some creaks and noises, but I have never seen any serious distortion, it's a wood framed structure with a concrete basement/foundation

THANKS!!
Michael


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think moisture heating and contracting would be your biggest concern or if things happened really rapidly. If it is protected and your substrates do not show obvious signs of heaving or warping you should be alright I should think. 

When I lived here last they were removing the stone from all 120 or whatever floors of the Amoco building. That exposed to the lake moisture had warped badly and was in danger of falling off. Apparently this is just the nature of quaried marble, granite or whatever it was.

Any doubts, I would contact a real stone and tile supplier and not a minimum wage box store aproned expert?

Aritsan concrete counters can be nice and can be made in infinite shapes, colors and finishes. Go wild and combined with epoxies. You can even mold your sinks right into them. 









http://img.homeportfolio.com/cms/602635/j-aaron-bath-sinks-2614-400.jpg

Glass or Vetrazzo is another possibility for around the same amount as stone (from a real not box store supplier). Both options are renewable resources though and you might get some tax credit. Again infinite color choices. Vetrazzo is made from old beverage bottles and traffic lights and fine cement---like terrazo.


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

Great! Will look into that! Thanks for the input!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

With a wood subfloor---add a layer of 1/4" Durrock or Wonder board---set the board into a fresh bed of thinset---just like a giant tile--then nail that down with roofing nails or use rock screws---after that set your stone or tile ,using powdered modified thinset----

Wood moves at a different rate than tile or stone---the cement backer board is your insurance of a good bond.


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks! I will talk to some stone guys and use your installation tips, should work good (-:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Interior design magazines I have been seeing are suggesting the popularity of granite countertops is waning as is the stainless kitchen appliance trend. I see Whirlpool has a whole new line of non metal appliances so it may be true. I must say I am bit bored with granite everywhere. 

I do think some are trying to get green tax credits where they can and whatever they amount to if anybody can figure it all out. Glass and concrete do make some sense though and can look really nice. 

I couldn't find the concrete/epoxy vanity top I wanted but this will give you an idea of that possibility. Not sure I am sold on epoxy kitchen countertop surfaces.










Here are some of the vetrazzo colors showing the bottles they came from. I have specified a few Vetrazzo counters, including one a day or so ago for friends in Portland. All have been pleased and this latest one is for my first ever girlfriend and hubby so it better work out or I will hear about it.


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree, a few years ago I noticed "higher end" kitchen Reno's using Quartz and concrete countertops, and it's been gaining popularity since.

Right now we have the cheesy "melamine" white counters that people used YEARS before Corian was "cutting edge" LOL!!

I agree on the stainless appliances, they DO look pretty cool, but, they are such a pain to keep clean, especially when kids are always touching them everywhere EXCEPT on the handle (-:


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

I like the top one with the blue, it looks really cool!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just reread your post. I now realize you were asking about tiles for a floor and not a vanity top. Sorry. :huh:


----------

